# 1065



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I found a 1065 that looks pretty new for $1400. The guy doesn't know crap about machines. It was buried in Craigs list. What do you think?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Could be alright. Does it have a feeder? Wouldn't out much value in the cable, maybe 1000-1200.

Your general not cutting it?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Will said:


> Could be alright. Does it have a feeder? Wouldn't out much value in the cable, maybe 1000-1200


Does have feeder and cable, but I can't see a foot switch. Are they anything special?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I used a Spartan 1065 years ago, it had some torque...:yes: {I assume that is the machine you are speaking about.}


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I used a Spartan 1065 years ago, it had some torque...:yes: {I assume that is the machine you are speaking about.}


Yeah, Spartan 1065. I don't have to have it, but if it is a deal. If not I'll just pass.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Not a great deal....decent but not great. 1400 will buy a whole lotta electric eel cable.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If it runs it is a decent deal. If it don't run, then Id offer him 600 bucks. Depending on what year the machine was made it uses either a clipper switch (wall plug to pedal, pedal to machine) or an air foot switch. 

If it uses a clipper switch and its missing, look to spend about $180+ for a good one with a GFI.

Cable I always write off, never know if it was in acid, if its oil tempered or music wire, it may have plenty of kinks. The autofeed if it has bad bearings it is an easy enough of a fix and costs around 50 bucks to rebuild.

If it runs, I say talk him down to 1000 bucks, this way the 400 you save can go towards cable, foot switch(if missing) and feed rebuild.


----------

